# Newbee - home grinders



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Hi guys, really new to this so just introducing myself. Coffee geek, really into filters at the moment and deciding on a new electric grinder..budget of about £300.

Any thoughts?

Best,

Lawrie


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome

For filter? espresso ? or both ?

New or second hand ?

Have a read of this , pop back and ask questions , the thread primarily discusses espresso grinders i think

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## gesus (Jun 6, 2015)

Have a look at the Compak if you can't find a Macap in that price range


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

gesus said:


> Have a look at the Compak if you can't find a Macap in that price range


Why those two?


----------

